# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Soda, Pop, or Cola?

## Lunaire

Which is it? 

 :einstein:

----------


## L

Are you talking about fizzy drinks???

----------


## Lunaire

> Are you talking about fizzy drinks???



Yes I.... WAIT A MINUTE! 

I see what you did there. (╬ ・﹏・)

----------


## Skippy

i dont use any term. if i refer to such drink i refer by its name/what it is

----------


## L

> i dont use any term. if i refer to such drink i refer by its name/what it is



Yip as a collective they are called fizzy drinks here or just refered to as their name

----------


## L

> Yes I.... WAIT A MINUTE! 
> 
> I see what you did there. (╬ ・﹏・)



 :decision:

----------


## Cuchculan

276634-Lucozade-6x500ml-Orange-Flavour-Isotonic-Drink-21.jpg

----------


## L

^^ isn't that classed as a sports drink

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. I will admit it is not fizzy. I cheated. But it is much nicer than any fizzy drink. Though the normal older stuff is fizzy. That everybody brought you a bottle when you were in hospital. Like it cured everything under the sun.

----------


## Ironman

It's called "pop" around my area......but go about 150 miles north and it's "soda"

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I've never in my life heard it called "pop"....guess it depends on where you live. It's mostly called "Coke" here, no matter what the brand is. Or soda.

----------


## Cuchculan

Over here you would hear the term ' soft drinks ' more than soda or pop. Hard drinks been alcoholic drinks.

----------


## Otherside

Fizzy drinks here. Occasionally see them called soft drinks in restaurants and stuff, but that includes anything non alcoholic.

That lucozade stuff is disgusting. Way to sickly sweet.

----------


## Antidote

> Fizzy drinks here. Occasionally see them called soft drinks



Yeah same here.

----------


## Lunaire

Some context for this thread:



I'd love to see a global study done on this as well!  ::D:

----------


## Ironman

> Some context for this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see a global study done on this as well!



My county just can't get any more blue. *shrug*

----------


## sunrise

People really refer to soda as "coke"?  Coke = Coca Cola

----------


## CloudMaker

Growing up in the south people always said they wanted a coke but here in CA they say soda

----------


## Otherside

> People really refer to soda as "coke"?  Coke = Coca Cola



Yeah think the same here. 

How can you refer to a fanta as a "coke"?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Well, it's strange I guess where I'm at. If you're at a restaurant and say "I'd like a Coke" you're going to get a Coca-Cola, the brand name Coke. But it's also very common for people to say, "hey while you're at the store could you pick up some cokes"....meaning any kind of soda....they could bring home anything from Coke to Pepsi to Fanta to Mountain Dew. Guess it depends on the context where I'm from. But everyone knows what's being said. Usually.

----------

